# Stolen Kayak Redcliffe area (found)



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi All

Someone has just nicked my Natureline Mermaid (the one on the right in my signature)

Worst thing is I saw it on the way home at 5.00pm being paddled by a kid at Clontarf Beach, didnt realise it was mine till I had a look at 6.00 by then the kid was gone.

So if any one sees a big long 5.2mtr sit in kayak with a red and orange deck please take down there rego and contact Redcliffe police or me on 0412901565

Thanks Paul


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

oh man that's terrible news. hope you find this little scummer. what a rat. seems like thiefs are trying to get fit with all the kayaks that are getting reported stolen. good luck mate


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Is it just me or the number of kayaks being reported stolen has suddenly jumped recently?
Cheers


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

SHIT
I will keep my eye out

Hope you get it back


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Bummer Paul  , hope you get it back champ


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

simond11 said:


> Is it just me or the number of kayaks being reported stolen has suddenly jumped recently?
> Cheers


Yes....the number of yaks being *reported* stolen has increased recently.

Not sure if it is a case of more being stolen.....or people being more inclined to post thefts as previous theft posts are fresh in their minds.

AWTY: Hope you get it back and the bugger who stole it finds the Karma they deserve for stealing it :twisted: :twisted:

Bart70


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul , it may pay you to do a tour of as much of the waterfront as you can as more than likely the little terd will abandon it as its too much hard work for the mongrels


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Disappointing news Paul, and hope you can recover it intact mate.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys

I'm very annoyed with myself (a) I should have secured it better and (b) I didnt click that it was mine, when I saw it on the water. I could of just walked out and knocked him off it was in so close. The kid (when I say kid, he looked about 17) was probably a local and no doubt will be out there again. I saw him opposite the bait and tackle shop at Clontarf (just after you come off the bridge).


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Strewth this is getting bad. Going to get a length of chain to lock mine down with on the trailer. I often leave it on the trailer when I go in to the pie shop to top up after a paddle!Cant risk that anymore!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Paul , it may pay you to do a tour of as much of the waterfront as you can as more than likely the little terd will abandon it as its too much hard work for the mongrels


Yeah, probably right, hope you find it undamaged.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Bad news Paul.
As regards locking them down, I use a Master brand Bike lock made of steel cable and keyed (not combination) and take it thru the scupper holes around a welded part of my roof rack. $12 in Coles

Cheers Mike


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

AAAAAAAARGH :evil: Grrrrrrrr      

Mate do you have a QLD Police event number??

I have Friday and Saturday off so will do a drive around for you fella. I'll start at D'Bay and work my way around, might even ride SWMBO's bike and check the mangroves on the way.

Al


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Paul....damn man , hope it comes home to you  ...was the sail on it ? ... any other extras missing ?...will be looking down this way for you

Al - you - on a bike - boy oh boy - I thought we would have a better chance of finding the yak , than finding you on a bike !!!  ...

seriously , great comradship these forums , anyone who can , will pitch in and help out...any one of us could be in the same boat - no pun intended ;-)

glad it wasn't the kingy Paul...though still no consolation


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

That sucks Paul.

I never lock my kayak up, or my gates for that matter. Hell, sometimes I even leave it on the front yard overnight! and it's always on my car roof sitting outside. Guess I had better stop doing that, times are a changing.

PS Lucky you came down for the test paddle on the Stealth's the other day. At least you know what you will replace it with :lol: :lol: but I hope you get her back unharmed.


----------



## footloose (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes this would make anyone pretty dam angry , it happened to a friend of mine on Karragarra island , his rosco canadian canoe was stolen , he reported it to local police informed all the shop owners in the area , told everybody that he came across about it and mysteriously the canoe appeared back on the beach two days later , lucky guy .
i'd be having a chat to the tackle shop owner , he might keep a lookout for it in that area and he's there every day , maybe he might let you post a reward add with photos in his window .
i'll keep a lookout myself as i go over there a fair bit , all the best and i hope you find it .
cheers Footloose .


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

This makes me sooooo mad.I've said this before,we work hard for the money to buy the things we love doing and some bastard comes and steals it away.Why don't you try putting an ad in your local paper (WANTED TO BUY.sea kayak any condition,will pay up to $2000)The dumb prick might just be stupid enough to fall for it.Anyway Paul,I hope you get her back.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Bloody 'ell!

Hope your yak comes back! This is serious.....this is LOCAL! :shock: Will keep my eyes peeled....and seriously look at taking better care of my yak than normal.

Cheers Andybear


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help and the tips guys.

Had a look along the beach and couldnt see it. I'm pretty sure it was just a local kid, cant be too smart to take it for a spin within a kilometer of where it was stolen.

Rob they didnt get the sail or anything else that wasnt permanently screwed to the kayak. He was using a blue paddle (not mine).

Wayne I'm a bit like you, it shits me to have to keep everything under lock and key, but its just not worth not doing it.

Seeing how it was under the house hopefully its covered by house and contents insurance. I have a very good policy, but will need to check with them. Hopefully it will turn up soon and I wont need to do a claim.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Its the 2nd kayak taken for a joy ride in the last week, hopefully you get it back soon enough,,does not appear to be a proffessonal job. 8)


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Thats a low act Paul. I'm about to start the build of my stripper so I hope you get it back before im done. Im on the road all day and am often up the peninsula so I will keep my eyes peeled as well.

Im sure if this dumbass takes it out again, he'll be spotted and get whats comming to him and you'll get it back.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

That sucks big time! Most of the time I have my trailer lock on and I have a big chunk of chain threaded through the kayaks and through the wheel of the trailer so they can't tow the trailer, they can't move the trailer and they can't get the kayaks off the trailer (easily). I'll have to make sure I'm religious with putting all those precautions in place though. Will definitely keep an eye out for your yak when ever I'm driving or paddling in the area.


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Bummer... I sure hope you get it back. 
People laugh at us when they see how we secure our yaks... They are all (3) locked together with the cable bike locks and then onto the roof of the carport, we then run a big chain through the mirage drive holes and around the framework of the carport and the a couple more of the heavy duty cable locks through the outfitter's mirage drive holes. It may not stop someone taking them if they really want them but it is a bit of a deterrent. When we go out we also use the cable locks on them and around the ladder racks of the ute - double safety really just in case the tiedowns fail.

Good luck with your search.

Georgia


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I just spoke to a mate who saw the kid walking across the road at the corner of Main and Hornibrook esplanade (next to the jet ski shop) with my kayak on a trolley at about 1.30pm yesterday.

So if any one around the Clontarf area sees a kid walking around with a 5.2 mtr sea kayak please let me know. Unfortunately its very windy for the next few days so he might not bring it out......but then again I dont think he is very bright to go walking down the street with a big kayak......then again he has gotten away with it so far :twisted: .

I wonder what type of parents (assuming he still lives with his) would let there son bring home such a thing :?


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yer mate, thats a low act. I will keep an eye out for your kayak. If i see it i will get back to you.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like its just a matter of time till you get it back, heres hoping! Look forward to the happy conclusion to this story! cheers, Dave.


----------



## haywire (Jan 9, 2010)

hope you get it back ,as metioned no one likes to lock things up but you have too
$1000, 2000 3000 , it does not matter to them (theives ) they think a good deal if they get $100 bucks easy money 
i dont want to rant but i hate theives

john


----------



## skitterrye (Dec 2, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Seeing how it was under the house hopefully its covered by house and contents insurance. I have a very good policy, but will need to check with them. Hopefully it will turn up soon and I wont need to do a claim.


 Paul just read of your plight, our Kayaks are covered on house and contents insurance whilst stored under the house but also have two german shepherds and a cranky cat that roam the block as well. Good luck hope you get a favourable outcome and it is returned to you...SWMBO and I will be keeping an eye out as well..... cheers jg


----------



## enyaw (Jan 21, 2008)

I live just near this area and will keep an eye out, my kids are also on the job. I hate these thieving bastards.

Wayne


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Paul, Been offline the last few days and only just saw this. That's pretty disappointing. Thank goodness is not your new glass ski.

I'm surprised that lad is paddling around in your yak so close to where it was stolen. Just make sure he isn't some innocent victim before you do anything too drastic. He may have bought it off the guy that stole it thinking he got a great bargain without realising it's stolen property. Anyway.. hope you get it back soon.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Mate sorry to read this.

Hope he drowns, that should stop any more thefts.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY !!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

No more news on it, will be keeping an eye out especially on Sunday as the wind is expose to drop. Hopefully he will take it for another paddle.

Thanks again for all the help, I'm still hopeful of getting it back.

My phone number again is 0412901565

Redcliffe police 32830555 Crime Report number QP 1000 259 487



wobbly said:


> INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY !!!


Whats that expose to mean? I just want my kayak back in one piece.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Bad news Paul and hopefully it will turn up soon. Worst thing about being the victim is the way it just does your head in 24/7. All that angsty tap tap on the shoulder and the violent fantasies of wreaking vengeance about their person...bloody awful and good luck with it.

...if you nab the prick, snap his fingers like chicken bones....or don't.....no.... do!

:?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

varp said:


> Bad news Paul and hopefully it will turn up soon. Worst thing about being the victim is the way it just does your head in 24/7. All that angsty tap tap on the shoulder and the violent fantasies of wreaking vengeance about their person...bloody awful and good luck with it.
> 
> ...if you nab the prick, snap his fingers like chicken bones....or don't.....no.... do!
> 
> :?


Yeah Do, and make a brand and brand his forehead saying thief , uhhhhh settle down Bazz, ummmm i think i may need some of the red pills , nurse ,NURSE , NURSE, the voices are here again


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

good luck mate, funny the response you get from a stolen kayak i'm pineing over its return/capture.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes!! its found and I have it back in one piece.
I cant go through the details just yet, but it was spotted by someone who looks at this forum. I've just finished with the police and the kayak is back at my place. 

Thanks for everybody's help, I'm a very relieved man.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Good news brother. Now back to the snapper!!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice one!!! By "I cant go through the details just yet" I assume you mean you have the culprit all rigged up as berley for your next few trips?


----------



## Tbone (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations on the safe return of your yak!  
Well done to whomever it was that helped you to get it back,
took me ages to save for mine and I would be devastated if it were stolen.
Great to know that the AKFF community is so willing to help if the worst
were to happen


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

AWESOME NEWS  I have been waiting to hear this.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That's aweso


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Theres no hideing from the yakking community 8)


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great news, looking forward to the details sometime, maybe after the court case! cheers, Dave.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Paul that news has brightened up a rainy day, good stuff mate.


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

nice work, finally got your baby back!! :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdboHXEAABFXgAAQYOUApFAAL/+foCAAahqp/pT0E0YiNqDNDKDVPJNpD1NMgAaGRwImtb7emVRT0DJGtcV41i/EaPfJsiXVjfAU34H6LfiYqPoIOrKUmJOwgQgRVC6drooOVoMVaDDTU07naqvynGyQGx0bKhtrnjNkFgQVRmF0vmGOTKifxdyRThQkNboHXEA=


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

time for someone to pay the penalty.

the boys are coming round


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Send in the Mods!


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

Which hospital did you drop him off to?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Firstly, so happy to here of a good outcome and that not only did you get it back, but also in one piece Paul.

As for the unknown AKFF member that was able too, and did come forward to supply the information needed to return the kayak to it's rightful owner







and well done whoever you are.

Its a great community when things like this are done for each other.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

This is sort of what happened (allegedly) I probably got something wrong in the confusion

I got a call from Ross, a local whom I know through kayak fishing, that he had a call from another local keen kayak fisherman, Alan, that Alan had spotted 2 lads (or grubby punks as he prefers to call them, I prefer to call them dumb and dumber ) walking across the Hornibrook esplanade with my kayak and that it was now beside a house on the Esplanade across the road from Pelican park. I was at home, not far away and while trying to contact the local police, drove down to the house and sure enough there it was. Alan couldnt stay, as he was on the way to a meeting, but Ross came and joined me while I waited for the police. Police came and took down details, then the forensic police then CIB. After that I was able to take it home. 
I spoke to Alan afterwards to get the details of what had happened and it turned out that Alan, although not a member of any kayak forum occasionally visits the kayak fishing forums and saw my post and although I didnt know him, he knew of me and was friends with Ross and had his phone number. Alan was on the way to a meeting when D&Der were carring it across the road, Alan immediately recognized the kayak and srceeched to a halt and yelled out to the lads that it was a stolen kayak, in which they replied they had found it on the beach (yeah right). They were just going to dump it and run away and Alan asked where they came from, in which case they pointed across the road to a house and then they left. I'm a bit sketchy on what happened next but it turns out dumb or was it dumber? had been keeping it in the back yard of his girl friends place and taking it across the road for a paddle........only a mater of time before they were caught.
Hopefully the police are able to track the two down.

Anyway there you have it. Whilst there are some shits out there, there are plenty of good people who are willing to help you out to. Thanks Ross and Alan I owe you a beer.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Good to hear about the positive outcome.
Cheers


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Whoopie!!!!  

So very happy to hear this fantastic news!

Perhaps there will be a public lashing or some pillory happening.....tickets for the court case sold on line!

NO NO naughty me.... such things are sub joodusie (sic), and innocence ummmm....ummmmmm

cheers all Andybear


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Good to hear the good guys have a win for once, although I don't really want to know what happend to the culprits.....probably a bit of a wrist slap to motivate them to be more organised next time.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Great news mate    .Makes me proud to be a part of the kayaking community.A man named Angry Anderson once said"We can't be beaten"


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent to here AWTY, very glad you got her back.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

As Mr. Brittas would say - "EXCEEEEELLLLENT" so glad you got your yak back. 8)

Cheers,
Georgia ;-)


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Great to hear you got your yak back. It's good to see someone have a bit of luck occasionally. Kharma will get the thief if the police don't.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

what a result.

hope it is unscathed from it's abduction.
You want want it inside the house for a while until it starts to feel safe again


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Great news Paul.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

ArWeTherYet said:


> ...... Thanks Ross and Alan......


Paul, do you reckon your mates would be able to find my Catch390 that got pinched last year?


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Glad you got it back Paul


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks again guys. I'm very glad to have her back. She's been a little neglected lately and I think I need to take her for a long paddle to get reacquainted. 

As for the culprits, I'm not that vengeful. If they wrecked it, abandoned it, or even tried to sell it on I would be really pissed with them, but they obviously saw her covered in dust and were captivated by her beauty and decided to make better use of her.....but still you shouldn't take what doesnt belong to you. If they came and asked me nicely I would of lent them the Swing. Oh well the police can deal with them now.



kayaksportsmark said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Thanks Ross and Alan......
> ...


Mark I dont know if the boys do cold cases, but I'll put them onto it.......mind you they dont come cheap, I'm probably going to have to give up way point 10 and 96 :shock: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul great result mate , its so good to get her back as shes such a great looking kayak , i was thinking after she was stolen what will he sail now , but good news. And if it was at the idiots girlfriends place , the police shouldnt have any trouble. I think a public flogging may be a good idea , or have them placed in the stocks in the middle of Surfers and everyone can pee on them,


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

NOOOOO,

WE must not share waypoint 10 or 96....Let them have 42!

Cheers Andybearbeeblebrox  :shock:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Glad you got it back Paul had a quick drive past at the weekend but didn't see it.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Dumb and Dumber alright.....thankfully.....really dumb. Great news you got her back.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Ah a good bedtime story to end the week on.  
Glad to hear you got your baby back.


----------

